# Facing/reaming tools



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey all,

Anyone know of a "combination" facing or reaming tool? i.e. something that has interchangeable milling/cutting heads for bottom bracket/headset facing or even seat tube reaming?

Recommendations on the individual tools or on DIY stuff also appreciated!

cheers,
dave


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've never seen a combination tool, and I've looked for one.

I finally ended up with Cyclus BB facing tool. It has a couple annoying design issues, but it works, is heavy duty, and is cheap:
Wiggle | Cyclus Bottom Bracket Shell Facing Tool Workshop Tools

For the head tube, the Ice Toolz kit is really quite nice for the money, and you'll have a hard time finding anything cheaper. It works well, has a wide availability of cutting heads for different standards, and it comes in a really nice case (I'm a sucker for a nice case). I picked mine up lightly used on eBay.
IceToolz Headtube Reaming And Facing Tool - $232.74USD


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

The VAR can do both BB and h-set with an extra peice. The downside is it costs almost as as much as buying two seprate tools- $600. VAR makes good quality stuff though. 
Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got a different Cyclus BB chase/face set than the one BadMechanic linked to and it's awesome. It's also about five times the price of the other one. But it significantly faster to use. I know that doesn't matter to most as these tools rarely get used in most shops.

Cyclus Tools: Bottom Bracket

I've got the ice tools head tube set as well and it's perfectly functional.

If you wanted to do a home grown set I think your best bet would be to make one set of universal handles and buy the specific cutters and taps you need. But since the facers and taps are the expensive part you might come out ahead finding a used set of handles. While I don't think this will be to hard it will require some accurate machining.

I've got an extra park BB tap and face set lying around somewhere if your interested.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, that tool is_ much_ nicer than mine. I really wouldn't mind having the Ice Toolz one either. However, since I only paid about $110 shipped for mine, there was no way I couldn't buy it. For that price, I'm willing to live with some annoyances.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet, thanks guys the info and links! I guess I'll poke around a bit more and see what's involved in making the universal handles mentioned. I've used some of these frame tools before in a frame building class, but never took a very close look at them.

There's also the diy-stem-facing thread that just popped up and has my ears perked:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/diy-stem-facing-king-headset-746273.html

If it turns out to be way too much hassle, I may take you up on your offer, customfab.

cheers,
dave


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

there was a thread in the frame builders forum off a guy that converted a set of park BB taps to a 44mm reamer/facer for head tubes. Might want to dig it up


----------

